# Great line about defensive attitude



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

One of the biggest red flags BS's have is how defensive their assumed WS is about accusations of cheating. I was watching Star Trek: Into Darkness last night and this was a line by Mr. Spock (Mr. Logical)

"Reverting to name calling suggests that you are defensive, and therefore, find my opinion valid."

I heard that line and had to post it because it's SOOO true.

BS's if your assumed WS is being overly defensive, remember this line.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

That one is great - it doesn't even necessarily apply to a wayward.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> That one is great - it doesn't even necessarily apply to a wayward.


Oh I agree. It's an observation of human nature as a whole, but boy does it work here.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> One of the biggest red flags BS's have is how defensive their assumed WS is about accusations of cheating. I was watching Star Trek: Into Darkness last night and this was a line by Mr. Spock (Mr. Logical)
> 
> "Reverting to name calling suggests that you are defensive, and therefore, find my opinion valid."
> 
> ...


Worth posting.


----------

